# Deodorant at age 8.5??



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

My daughter the past couple weeks has started to stink under her arms after workouts and practices, or even just being very active around the house. Not a subtle smell, either. I didn't start needing deodorant until age 11, but she's way more built/muscular than I was at her age. Of course, I also didn't do 7-8 hours of dance and gymnastics a week.









I tried to talk to her about it this morning and she wasn't too happy with the idea of wearing deodorant. She refused my orange Nature's Gate but said if I could find her something PINK she'd wear it.







I do think she should start wearing something when at the studio/gym because her, uh, scent is quite strong. I don't want her to feel embarrassed, though. Any advice on how to approach this the right way?


----------



## RainbowsMum (Jun 4, 2006)

Tough one.... Well, I'm not so sure how you feel about "chemical products" as my mother would call them or if you would want something natural, but there are lots of "pretty pink" type things out there that would appeal to young people her age, I was thinking the best way to get her accept the idea or warm to it possibly is if you maybe get her a small basket of things, I'm not talking a mass basket to break the bank just a few things like maybe shower gel, moisturiser, maybe something for her hair and put the deodorant in with that, or something along the lines like that, that way your sort of giving her a gift, not just giving her "deodorant" to wear... I guess for someone that age the idea of wearing deodorant is a bit overwhelming







:


----------



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

Have you thought about the Deodourant Stones? They're free from the nasty chemicals that you might want to avoid and you could tell her its a crystal, plus there will be no smell or white marks. They're just a mineral salt but really effective against smell.


----------



## aguacates (Sep 17, 2003)

I can remember feeling pretty offended when my mom would suggest things to me like taking a shower after exercizing, or wearing deodorant, or even wearing a bra before I was in seventh grade, and it appeared on my personal radar. But we didn't have a close relationship, so it was always really really really awkward, like she was reading the text of a how to talk to your preteen book. That said, I think Jason makes a product that is maybe an apricot rose deodorant that is peachy pink colored? I think my sister used to use it? But I love the idea from the pp of putting together a basket of products for her, and then maybe just letting her decide what she would like to use. That way, you won't be implying anything, but rather introducing her to the fun world of products.


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe offer to let her pick out the sent she likes? Of course, it might be too embaressing to be in that section of a store for her...


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions, ladies.







I like the idea of a gift basket or letting her choose her own. Maybe letting her have her own basket in the bathroom would help.


----------



## Roar (May 30, 2006)

No clue, but I wanted to say thanks. I'm going to mention to my ten year old today that this is coming in the near future. Advanced notice always helps.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I just want to add that the deodorant crystal IS available in a pink container.


----------



## CraftyGardenerTN (Sep 5, 2006)

My daughter was about 9 when she started to have to wear deo as well. I also helped out a little friend of hers that stayed with us almost every weekend. She ended up neeing deo before my daughter because she was just one of those with a stronger odor. Well, he parents would never do or say anything and I did not want her to be made fun of at school. So, I went and bought s couple hair ties, lotion, lip gloss, body wash and deo and put it in a basket. I did not keep it to all bath products so she would feel more comfortable with what I was giving her and it was not a loud shout out to her. It worked well.

Blessings,
Kelly


----------



## twinkltoes (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi,

Funny you mentioned that because my 10 year old has been needing deodorant for oh gosh, AGES. A couple of years anyway but she just started with the deodorant recently. I got her a spray deodorant with no aluminum in it - herb based and it's helping a LOT. It was either that or one of us move OUT!


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I started wearing it when I was 9 and I remember being soooo embarassed and was convinced that I was the only one who needed it. I remember being happy to find a friend who had deodorant in her bathroom too!


----------



## aywilkes (Sep 2, 2006)

My 8 yr. old uses Tom's of Maine but I wanted to switch to something stronger without aluminum and found that Adidas has a women's deodorant without aluminum.


----------



## lesliesara63 (Dec 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aywilkes*
My 8 yr. old uses Tom's of Maine but I wanted to switch to something stronger without aluminum and found that Adidas has a women's deodorant without aluminum.

I have the Adidas deoderant and it unfortunately doesn't work well for me. I still use it on days when I know I won't be sweating much. But when I really need deoderant this one doesn't cut it. Maybe on a young child it would be ok though. For 2.99 it was worth checking out.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I second, (or third?) the basket idea!

just a mention though, the deodorant came "free" with the basket. you didnt pick it out, it just came with it. you "bought the basket for other reasons"........... get it?


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

The basket idea is great, when I was 11 (not the same as 8 I know) my mom got me one of those teen packs from the drug store, with deodorant, bodywash, clearasil, a razor, and samples of pads and tampons. it was a nice non awkward way for me to try out those things without feeling embarassed.


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

Try making it fun, maybe have a girls outing and talk to her about changes she will be going through and the ones she already has. Then take her to the store and let her pick out what she likes. Even if you don't believe in chemical product you could let her choose one and let her know (in a nice way) what the benifits are to using the all natural kinds. BUt let it be her choice. Then include it in her daily routine by having her sport it every morning rather than just when exercising so she gets used to it. DD is 8.5 and I did this with her and it worked wonders. First I attempted to buy her her own all natural deoderant and she refused to wear it. It was when I did it this way that she began using it.

Good Luck

And as maybe when you are out together she could pick out a girls sports bra to start wearing "when" the need arrises. We noticed that several months after the body odor started to "show" so do her breast buds. This made that much easier on her as she was prepaired.


----------



## mia_jean (Jun 17, 2006)

My daughter is 8.5 and has needed deodorant for a little while now. I also got her Tom's of Main it's the heavy duty line. It works well for all of us (I bought us some too). I worried more about bringing it up to her than I needed too. She wasn't too offended and after I asked her to smell her armpits she agreed to add it to her morning routine. Weither she actually remembers to put it on or not is another thing.

I'm glad to hear other moms talk about this. I personally rarely use deodorant and never as a pre teen. So when I realized my daughter had a smelly problem I was pretty suprised. Good to hear it's normal.


----------



## Mamato2and2 (Apr 7, 2006)

My youngest has been needing to use deodorant for at least a year now...so maybe she was 5 or 6!!! She gets pretty funky!!! It doesn't bother me, I just tell her to wash her armpits but my family is very mainstream (and really close to my kids) so everytime she is with them they always buy mainstream products-even though I protest. My oldest especially likes the mainstream products and doesn't want to use my "hippy" stuff (I don't consider myself a hippy but whatever). I know they buy them some kind of deodorant that's called "Teen Spirit" or something like that. My girls love all the smelly stuff-they even make watermelon scented deodorant now. I don't really like them using that stuff but I tell them why I don't like it and feel that at least they are informed and will hopefully remember my reasons when they get older.

BTW...why are kids getting so smelly so young? We don't eat meat or most diary, nothing with growth hormones, mostly natural and organic so what's up with this?


----------



## Greenie (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lckrause*
Thanks for the suggestions, ladies.







I like the idea of a gift basket or letting her choose her own. Maybe letting her have her own basket in the bathroom would help.

I think that's a great idea. If you're okay with her choosing whatever, point out the Teen Spirit. Smells really good for youngsters..


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

I have a deodorant (*not* antipersperant) that's in a pretty pink container and the deodorant itself is even pink too. It's called Crystal Clean and made by Lady Speed Stick, by Mennen. I got it just in the regular deodorant section at the supermarket/pharmacy, not in the health food area. It doesn't have aluminum. It does a so-so job of odor control. What *really* helped is when I started using 2 cotton balls (could find her pink ones maybe, I think they come in colors) and wiping first with witch hazel (could add a drop of red food coloring maybe?) and then with lemon juice concentrate. You could also probably find little pink bottles to put the lemon juice and witch hazel in, and she could even have those in her backpack if she wanted and not feel like it's quite as embarrassing as deodorant maybe.

Another thing you could try out is the forums at http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/index.php ...I learned a TON about hair care there and they also have a lot of info about skin and nails among lots of other things. In the recipes section there are a lot of threads with recipes for natural deodorants...lots of girls make up ones that are more like lotion, and they add essential oils so they can have lots of fun scents.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks again so much for all the replies! I did end up just letting her choose her own deodorant. She got a pink Arid extra dry.







: Maybe later when she is more accustomed to wearing it I can gently suggest another more natural product, but she was excited to be able to choose her "own." Right now she's just putting it on for dance and gymnastics and not during the off days.


----------

